# أقوال safety مأثورة .



## ابراهيم طيفور (7 يوليو 2010)

*سياسة الامن والسلامه*

سياسة الامن والسلامه


----------



## hazem elbaz (7 يوليو 2010)

:75:​أقوال safety مأثورة .

1. Put your money on safety, it's a blue-chip investment. 
2. Falling objects can be brutal if you don't protect your noodle. 
3. Those precious fingers don't ignore. . . Or they could end up on the floor. 
4. Protect your back Use a jack. 
5. One rung too high and you could die 
6. When you're done messin' up, sweep your darn resin up 
7. The hotter it gets on the outside, the more water you need inside 
8. Don't get caught in the web of unsafe acts. (This is written in the background of a spider web.) 
9. Don't get spooked by safety. (This is placed next to a picture of a ghost) 
10. Wipe Up and avoid a Slip Up! 
11. Safe Operators are Smooth Operators 
12. Personal Protective Equipment is Self Defense 
13. Time runs out on luck..Do the job the safe way 
14. We need you! Work safely. 
15. What you don't know about Safety could Hurt you 
16. Why learn the hard way? Obey safety rules. 
17. Wishing won't keep you safe; Safety Will 
18. Working together gets the job done safely. 
19. Working without Safety is a Dead-End Job 
20. You can never over do Safety 
21. Don't work alone Watch for others 
22. Flesh and Bone are no match for a grinding Stone 
23. One bad day at the grinder could ruin your whole life. 
24. Don't get caught with your guard off....it could be dis-arming 
25. Guard against man eating machines 
26. Machine guards keep you on your side. 
27. Trying to make up time could cost you your life. 
28. Protect your hands.....Use your head. 
29. Be hand-in-glove with safety. 
30. Use your wits.....use padded mitts. 
31. Replacing a saw guard is easier than replacing a finger. 
32. Think sharp....never handle broken glass with bare hands. 
33. Using Safety gloves is all in your hands. 
34. Safety is our goal...Whats yours? 
35. Protect your hands, you need them to pick up your pay check. 
36. Quench the thirst--Safety First 
37. Do the do's not the don'ts 
38. THERE HE LIES SOME 6 FEET UNDER DIDN'T HEED THE ROARING THUNDER!! 
39. BE SAFE AT WORK OR YOU MIGHT MISS WELCOME HOME, A HUG, A KISS 
40. Business stalls if you slip and fall 
41. Lead the way, safety today 
42. Save tomorrow.think safety today 
43. Those who work the safest way, live to work another day! 
44. Wear safety shoes and keep a good footing on life. 
45. To avoid a scene keep your work place clean. 
46. Stop ! Think ! Then Act ! 
47. Protect your thoughts and wear a hard hat. 
48. Keep a grip on life and protect your hands. 
49. Think safety and act Safely. 
50. A harness is better than a hearse. 
51. Be aware of slips and trips. 
52. SAFETY - The measure of success. 
53. If in doubt check it out - Safety First. 
54. Check your shoes and don't let your day slip away. 
55. Yes safety is my business 
56. Safety rules are there to follow. So take care and we will see you tomorrow. 
57. ZERO IN ON SAFETY 
58. TEAM UP TO SAFETY 
59. Safety...Do It For Family 
60. Safety is a race we can all win 
61. Our Job is Anchored in Safety 
62. Safety is a Frame of Mind, Get the Picture 
63. Safety starts with "S" but begins with "YOU" 
64. Use safety as a vital tool, at work it's the "Golden Rule" 
65. Forgot your hearing protection? Forget about hearing! 
(some of these are fire-fighter slogans) 
66. Volunteers do it for free! 
67. Search & Rescue Officers do it any time, any place, under any conditions and they do it for free. 
68. Support your local Search and Rescue Squad - Get Lost 
69. For a good time, Dial 911- operators are standing by! 
70. Our paramedics give you a charge! 
71. Hug your kids at home, but belt them in the car! 
72. If you drink, don't drive. Don't even putt. 
73. Keep your kids safe. They'll choose your nursing home. 
74. If everything comes your way, you are in the wrong lane. 
75. Have another day 
76. You light 'em, we fight 'em; you crash, we dash. 
77. Anger is one letter away from Danger. Drive gently. 
78. If you can't be good, be careful. If you can't be careful, we'll get a call. 
79. Smoke detectors make good stocking stuffers. (Xmas time sign) 
80. Be the kind of person your dog thinks you are. 
81. Triumph is just an "umph" ahead of try. 
82. Santa likes a clean chimney, so do we. 
83. The earth spins at 1,000 mph. Wear your seat belts. 
84. Don't lose your head to gain a minute,
You'll need your head
Your brains are in it! 
85. Life did not begin by accident. Don't end it as one. 
86. Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches. 
87. The door to safety swings on the hinges of common sense. 
88. Forget the hearse with safety first. 
89. It's not the bullet that kills you, it's the hole. Call 911. 
90. Macho does not prove mucho. Do it safely. 
91. You fall, you call, we haul, that's all. 
92. Call 1st, call fast, gotta make that v-fib last, till we shock 'um, make 'um jump, get a rhythm, and a pump. 
93. Old firefighters never die, they just stop arson around!" 
94. If you drink and drive, you might as well smoke. 
95. Put Safety into action -- stay out of Traction! 
96. Safety never takes a holiday 
97. Working safely is like breathing; If you don't, you die! 
98. '97 - Too soon to see Heaven - Safety First 
99. SAFETY IS A STATE OF MIND --- ACCIDENTS ARE AN ABSENCE OF MIND 
100. Luck runs out but safety is good for life. 
101. Better dead sure than sure dead. 
102. The chance taker is the accident maker. 
103. A wound neglected may be a wound infected. 
104. At work at play, let safety lead the way. 
105. Practice safety in all you do -- everyone depends on you! 
106. You bet your life when you take a chance. 
107. Only fools break safety rules. 
108. SAFETY: To be or not to be -- there's no question about it! 
109. Normal speed meets every need. (forktruck safety) 
110. "You can't get 'home,' unless you're 'safe.'" 
111. Alert today - Alive tomorrow. 
112. Safety is not automatic, think about it. 
113. Leave sooner, drive slower, live longer. 
114. Night doubles traffic troubles. 
115. Stop accidents before they stop you. 
116. Drive as if every child on the street were you own. 
117. Better to arrive late than never. 
118. Working without safety is a dead end job. 
119. Drive with reason this holiday season. 
120. Luck runs out, but safety is good for life. 
121. Look sharp, don't get cut. 
122. SAFETY! "Behavior for Life" 
123. Safety...Do It For Life 
124. Safety, like a good retirement plan, provides for a better tomorrow! 
125. "Safety" a small investment for a rich future 
126. Why wear safety glasses? If not, you may end up in the dark 
127. A close call reported today, is the accident that does not happen tomorrow 
128. Work to be safe, be safe so you can work 
129. Health & Safety, words to live by 
130. Safety is you 
131. Safety is a product we can live by 
132. Put safety first and a better day is sure to follow 
133. The key to long life is to live safety 
134. Safety is something you can not live without 
135. Safety makes good dollars and sense 
136. Safety is a lifetime achievement 
137. When putting away a chemical shipment, remember Personal Protective Equipment. 
138. Take care working with Chemical Baths or you may end up taking a Shower. 
139. If you smell something bad, get out of the lab. 
140. Is there a special hazard to learn of a chemical you work with, so you won't get burned? 
141. If you figgit with safety you could lose a diget. (Spelling?) 
142. Safety's intention is accident prevention 
143. Safe today - Alive tomorrow 
144. Safety's the key to accident free 
145. Before you start - Be safety smart 
146. Stop! Safety pays 
147. Put safety first - Prevent the worst 
148. Don't learn safety by accident 
149. No injuries to anyone, ever 
150. You come into this world tied off, so stayed tied off. 
151. Chance takers are accident makers 
152. Safety...you do make a difference 
153. Safety fits like a glove; Try one on! 
154. Safety... You will regret if you forget. 
155. Safety is a full time job, don't make it a part time practice. 
156. Safety... It can charm you, or ALARM you! 
157. Accidents Big Or Small, Avoid Them All 
158. What's it Worth - Safety First 
159. 10 Fingers 10 Toes
IF you are not Safe
Who Knows 
160. You get what you inspect
Not what you expect 
161. Death lurks in Confined Spaces 
162. Seat Belts are for kids
Hug them at home
Belt them in the car
163. Work Safely or
Hurt greatly 
164. Open the Door to Safety: Awareness is the Key! 
165. Safety comes before schedule only in the dictionary. 
166. Safety, it's for life. 
167. Safety isn't for helping you up, it's to keep you from falling. 
168. Don't let the safety net turn into a hammock. 
169. The door to Safety swings on the hinges of common sense. 
170. The safest RISK is the one you didn't take. 
171. You can profit from safety or recover without it. 
172. When in doubt, safety wins out. 
173. At work, at home, let safety be known 
174. Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches 
175. Our mission is and accident free condition 
176. K.I.S.S. - Keep It Safe and Sound 
177. Make safety a firtual reality 
178. Safe minds and safe actions equal a safe worker and satisfaction. 
179. Safety wins the checkered flag. 
180. Safety wins the gold. 
181. Get the safety itch. 
182. Get in high speed pursuit of safety. 
183. Safe actions bring lasting satisfaction 
184. Working safely each day will keep the doctor away. 
185. Safetycalifrajilisticexpialidosious 
186. Eye protection is clearly the right choice 
187. Forget the nurse with safety first. 
188. Be safety smart right from the start. 
189. Safety is a mission not an intermission. 
190. Put safety into action - the wishbone will never rplace the backbone. 
191. Safety isn't expensive its priceless. 
192. Unsafe acts will keep you in stitches. 
193. A spill, a slip, a hospital trip. 
194. Being safe is like breathing you never want to stop. 
195. Safety Is Your Life's Work 
196. At Work, At Home, Let Safety Be Known 
197. Life did not begin as an accident; don't end it with one. 
198. 30 Days has September.
199. Safety first
Please remember. 
200. Safety practices ... Do or die. 
201. Safety...Do it. Do it right. Do it right now. 
202. Some have eyes and cannot see
Some have ears and cannot hear
So lets be wise 
And wear our safety gear. 
203. A CASUAL att I tude toward safe TY=CASUALITY 
204. Don't learn safety by accident 
Working safely may get old, but so do those who practice it 
205. Safety is as simple as ABC...Always Be Careful 
206. Think Safety, Because I Love You Man 
207. Courtesy and common sense promote safety. 
208. Don't be safety blinded, be safety minded. 
209. One split second of carelessness could change your entire future. 
210. Never think working safe is in vain when it could save a life time of pain. 
211. Turn your attention to accident prevention. 
212. Your safety gears are between your ears. 
213. Make your plant the best, safer than all the rest 
214. Safety Concious, Smart Obvious. 
215. When in doubt, safety wins out. 
216. Safety comes in cans. I can, you can, we can. 
217. Are you part of the safety TEAM.....(Together Employees Accomplish More) 
218. Forget the hearse with Safety first. 
219. Prepare & prevent instead of repair & repent. 
220. Don't just preach safety, profit from it. 
221. "Working safely keeps everyone working." 
222. A "Safety" attitude is one that never hurts to take home with you. 
223. The difference between preaching and practicing Safety is measured one Safety Rep at a time. 
224. 6" of bruise is better than 6' under - Buckle up! 
225. Safety is something you learn from the start
Being accident free is doing your part 
226. Safety is a frame of mind
So concentrate on it -- all the time 
227. Safety is like a lock
But you are the key 
228. Before you do it, take time to think through it. 
229. Accidents hurt ---- Safety doesn't. 
230. Tomorrow - Your reward for working safely today. 
231. Know safety - No injury. -- No safety - Know injury. 
232. Safety... A commitment to yourself. 
233. Safety... Always in season. 
234. Safety first, to last. (a Russ M. Original, 3-21-96) 
235. Safety first makes us last. 
236. Safety rules are your best tools 
237. The safe way is the only way 
238. You can eat with false teath, you can walk with a wooden leg, you can even hear with a hearing aid, but you can't see with a glass eye. 
239. Use your eyes, don't lose them. 
240. Lift smart, think, then start. 
241. Caution: Read, then proceed. 
242. Invest in tomorrow. Practice safety today. 
243. Safe crane operation is uplifting. 
244. Safety Clicks in 96 
245. Safety never hurts! 
246. Safety begins with teamwork 
247. Your future brightens with safety 
248. The safeway is the best way 
249. Our aim, no accidents 
250. Get the safety habit 
251. Safety is everybody's job 
252. Safety pays all ways 
253. The best safety device is a safe worker 
254. The right way is the safe way 
255. Take the extra step for safety 
256. Think safety 1st 
257. Safety is not an accident 
258. Safety...it's my job 
259. First...safety...last 
260. Knock out...accidents 
261. Safety and quality go hand in hand 
262. Make safety a priority 
263. Think safety before you start 
264. Don't put your life on the line Think safety 
265. Work together...work safely 
266. Take time out for safety 
267. Safety pays 
268. Safety starts with me 
269. Safe and healthy! 
270. Make safety a part of your workday 
271. Keep safety in mind. It will save your behind. 
272. Don't be a fool, cause safety is cool, so make that your rule. 
273. Safety will set you free. 
274. One safe act can lead to another. 
275. Keep your eyes on safety. 
276. Dare to be aware. 
277. Take safety home for the holidays. ( a good december slogan) 
278. You are the key! Make Palo Verde accident free. 
279. Dig in your heels against accidents. 
280. Van safety...Drive it home. 
281. Safety turns me on. 
282. Let's take ladder safety a step at a time. 
283. Safety is our life line. 
284. Safety...Been there, done that. 
285. Safety...Did it, done it, doing it tomorrow 
286. Safety is of the essence. 
287. Fail Safety and it will fail you. 
288. Safety ventured, safety gained. 
289. Safety steps... The walk of life. 
290. Ladder safety has it's ups and downs. 
291. Safety ... Takes just a few seconds. 
292. Safety...it's where we want to go today. 
293. Safety, it's the real thing. 
294. Safety isn't just a slogan, it's a way of life. 
295. Team Safety. It's just good business. 
296. Close call... Don't ignore it, report it. 
297. As temperatures rise, stay safety wise. ( a summer slogan) 
298. Practice Fire Safety. Watch what you heat. 
299. Learn not to burn.(probably copywrited) 
300. Safety - the food for life 
301. Safety is for life - just do it 
302. If you leave accidents behind don't leave a forwarding address 
303. Put safety in your head when you get out of bed 
304. Safety- standards we set to accomplish the goals we strive for 
305. Don't fix the blame , fix the problem 
306. Positive attitudes have positive influence on safety 
307. Safety is the key to life - don't get locked out 
308. Safety is the light .... Let it shine 
Slogans that have won 
309. Hearing protection is a sound investment. 
310. Apply your good intention to accident prevention 
311. Do your work with pride, put safety in every stride. 
312. A good attitude makes safety work for you. 
313. Safety will improve, by controlling every move. 
314. Safety's alive... In 95. 
315. Safety is a working tool. 
316. Safety is a 2 way street... Look both ways. 
317. Safety is as safety does. 
318. Make it your mission, not to live with and unsafe condition. 
319. Generating safety... Is a mega-watt savings. 
320. Near miss? Don't ignore it, report it. 
321. Be alert! Accidents hurt 
322. Safety works when people work together 
323. Don't be a fool, use the proper tool. 
324. Safety, a race to zero. 
325. Chance takers are accident makers 
326. Get smart! Use safety from the start. 
327. Think smart before you start. 
328. When you gamble with safety ... You bet your life. 
329. Possible ideas for graphics and logos 
330. Picture this, a 4 leaf clover (green of course) in the background with the words "Our Safety doesn't depend on Luck". 
331. Gag safety slogans (DON'T SEND THESE IN) 
332. Ladder safety has it's ups and downs. (also works with elevator and escalator safety) 
333. Safety is great unless you're late. 
334. Safety's fine if you got the time. 
335. A hardhat on your head keeps you from being dead 
336. If you don't go to work, you can't get hurt 
337. Don't watch her behind. Keep safety in mind! 
338. Safety's OK if you got all day. 
339. Safety's alright if you got all night. 
340. Safety slogans are nifty - Give me my fifty. (Charlie Balogh 080296) 
341. When safety is a factor, call in a contractor. 
342. Work Safely and Carry a Big Lunch Box 
343. Be Safe at Work Today; Call In Sick 
344. Don't Fall Asleep At Work and Get Your Head Caught In a Splicing Bar. 
345. Don't Get Papercuts; They Hurt 
346. Mine Eyes Have Seen The Gory Of The Coming Of The Blood,
It Is Pouring Down My Forearm In A Bright Red Crimson Flood. 
347. Safety Shoes To House Your Toes; Safety Glasses on Your Nose. 
348. Your Wife Will Spend Your 401K; If You Get Killed At Work Today. 
349. Crushed Hands Or Missing Fingers May Affect Your Golf Swing. 
350. Consider yourself hugged 
351. If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest have to drown too? 
352. Safety is redundant!!!!! 
353. Safety is an administrative requirement.​ 




​


----------



## safety113 (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك
فعلا مجموعة اقوال رائعة جدا
بارك الله بك


----------



## علي الحميد (8 يوليو 2010)

حسناً فعلت ... جزاك الله خير 

ولو أن الأخوة تعاونوا على ترجمتها بحيث نحافظ على السجع في العبارة لكان أفضل...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2010)

أقوال جميلة
وكما قال الأخ علي نتمنى ممن يقوم بترجمتها مع المحافظة على السجع لتحافظ على القوة والجمال اللغوي


----------



## amir4179 (11 يوليو 2010)

مجرد محاولة متواضعة ، يا رب تعجب الإخوة الكرام
وأرحب جداً بنقدكم البناء 

*What you don't know about Safety could Hurt you*​ ما تجهله من قواعد السلامة قد يؤدى بك الى الندامة​ ​ *Protect your hands.....Use your head*​ *استخدم عقلك ، تضمن سلامة جسدك*​ ​ *Forgot your hearing protection? Forget about hearing!*​ *إذا نسيت أن تحمى سمعك فيمكنك أيضاً أن تنسى سمعك*​ ​ *Protect your hands, you need them to pick up your pay check.*​ *حافظ على يدك ، فسوف تتسلم بها أجرتك (ماهيتك أو مرتبك)*​ ​ *Wishing won't keep you safe; Safety Will*​ *السلامة بالمعرفة وليست بالتمنى*​ ​ *Why wear safety glasses? If not, you may end up in the dark *​ *أرتدى نظارة الأمان وإلا ستحيا بقية عمرك فى الظلام *​ ​ *Don't learn safety by accident*​ *لا تتعلم قواعد السلامة بالتعرض للحوادث*​ ​ *Replacing a saw guard is easier than replacing a finger.*​ *استبدل غطاء منشارك خير لك من استبدال أصابعك*​ ​ *Using Safety gloves is all in your hands.*​ *استخدام قفازات الأمان كله بين يديك*​ ​ *Safety isn't expensive its priceless.*​ *السلامة ليست غالية الثمن ولكنها لا تقدر بثمن*​ ​ *Why learn the hard way? Obey safety rules.*​ *تعلم بالطريقة السهلة ، تعلم قواعد السلامة *​ ​ *Flesh and Bone are no match for a grinding Stone*​ *اللحم والعظام لن يتحملا حجر الطحن*​ ​ *BE SAFE AT WORK OR YOU MIGHT MISS WELCOME HOME, A HUG, A KISS*​ *حافظ على سلامتك فى العمل لكى لا تفتقد ترحيب أسرتك بعودتك*​ ​ *Those who work the safest way, live to work another day*​ *حافظ على سلامتك اليوم لكى تستطيع العمل غداً*​ ​ *Life did not begin by accident. Don't end it as one.*​ *حياتك لم تبدأ بحادث فلا تنهها بحادث*​ ​ *Working safely is like breathing; If you don't, you die!*​ *العمل بقواعد السلامة مثل التنفس ، تموت إذا لم تفعل أيهما*​ ​ *Stop accidents before they stop you*​ *إما أن توقف أنت الحوادث أو تقوم هى بإيقاف حياتك*​ ​ *Drive as if every child on the street were you own*​ *قد سيارتك كما لو كان كل طفل بالشارع هو ابنك*​ ​ *One split second of carelessness could change your entire future.*​ *لحظة واحدة من الإهمال فى قواعد السلامة قد تكلفك كل لحظات حياتك*​ ​


----------



## hazem elbaz (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا للإخوة الزملاء على ردودهم وإهتمامهم


----------



## hazem elbaz (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً للأخ amir 1479 على محاولته الجادة لترجمة بعضها ...رائع .


----------



## agharieb (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## batna_hse (8 أكتوبر 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## محمودالحسيني (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شباب


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رائعة بالفعل جداااااااااااا


----------

